

Parse.com down? - rogerthis
http://parse.com/

======
sp332
Nope [http://www.downfor.me/parse.com](http://www.downfor.me/parse.com)

~~~
rogerthis
thank you

some glitch
[http://status.parse.com/incidents/49361mvl9p78](http://status.parse.com/incidents/49361mvl9p78)

